# 93280 pacemaker checks



## acgtammy (Mar 5, 2010)

We are having difficulty with one payor getting 93280 paid.  Anyone else having problems?  Medicare allows with same diagnosis codes and this payor denies.


----------



## qljade1 (Mar 8, 2010)

we havent had any problems with any carriers.


----------



## peeya (Mar 9, 2010)

Who is the payer?


----------



## acgtammy (Mar 10, 2010)

Bcbs ga


----------

